# Stress test



## Reel Low Dad (Jun 1, 2017)

When the wife goes to the store.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

HAHAHA


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

That looks fun!


----------



## Reel Low Dad (Jun 1, 2017)

Redtenchu said:


> That looks fun!


It will be bad when my brothers come over. We will be close to a Darwin award.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Fistertondeluxe said:


> Redtenchu said:
> 
> 
> > That looks fun!
> ...


Make sure to record it! lol


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I need to get those for my kids for when they are fighting(which is always )


----------



## Reel Low Dad (Jun 1, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> I need to get those for my kids for when they are fighting(which is always )


If the kids aren't fighting you're not raising them right. Or at least I think that. My oldest used his birthday money for these. Next weekend when I get with my brother it will be interesting/deadly.


----------

